# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  Putting these results toghether

## Kythor

The two queries:

set dateformat 'dmy' 
select count(c.id), e.name 
from call c left outer join employee e 
on c.req_id = e.id 
where c.posted between  '01/01/2002' and '30/11/2002' 
group by e.name 
order by count(c.id) desc

set dateformat 'dmy' 
select count(ch.id), e.name 
from call_hist ch left outer join employee e 
on ch.req_id = e.id 
where ch.posted between  '01/01/2002' and '30/11/2002' 
group by e.name 
order by count(ch.id) desc

the results:

42	NULL
34	Dirk Deloof
13	Annick Leirman
11	Ronny Loosen
9	Geert Benoot
9	Nicole Ferrari
8	FLOCK
8	Mosselmans Christoph
7	Geert Pets
7	Mireille Dutrieue
6	johan
6	Laurent De Schrijver
5	Jeanette De SChrijve
5	Marc De Vlieger
5	minerva
5	Pascal Saesen
5	Rik Haghebaert
5	Sonja Van Kerckhove
4	Bcatron
4	Luc Willems
3	Brigit Brocken
3	euroadmin
3	Francine Kopp
3	Luc Steyaert
3	Marie-Rose Buysse
3	Marnix Van Steirtege
3	Mattias Denys
3	Pieter Frooninckx
3	Reserve
3	Rik De Scheemaecker
3	Thierry Linard
2	Carlos Van Alboom
2	Dorine Sierens
2	Els Poelman
2	Jean Claude Vermeir
2	Katrien Colman
2	Kim Impens
2	Kris Lejeune
2	MEDreserve01
2	Roger De Wilde
1	Agnes Lebon
1	Carla Van Den Broeck
1	Eric Vlaeminck

and

118	NULL
58	Marie-Rose Buysse
47	Dirk Deloof
45	Ronny Loosen
43	Annick Leirman
41	Geert Pets
38	FLOCK
38	Pascal Saesen
28	Teamleiders afwerkin
24	Kim Impens
22	Ilse Soetens
22	Rik Haghebaert
22	Severine Balduck
21	Teamleiders print
20	Mosselmans Christoph
20	Jeanette De SChrijve
19	Geert Benoot
19	Francine Kopp
18	Geert Meuleman
17	Rik De Scheemaecker
16	johan
16	Katrien Colman
15	Gaby Eloot
14	Kris Lejeune
14	Gilbert Callebaut
14	Laurent De Schrijver
13	Els Poelman
13	Luc Steyaert
11	Marnix Van Steirtege
10	Frans Hoogewijs
10	Sonja Van Kerckhove
10	Dorine Sierens
9	Eric Vlaeminck
9	Thierry Linard
7	Frederic Denis
7	Michel Poppe
6	Carla Van Den Broeck
6	Pieter Frooninckx
5	Katlijn Poleyn
5	MEDreserve01
5	Mireille Dutrieue
5	Agnes Lebon
4	Guido Antoin
4	Onderhoud
4	minerva
4	Jeanette Van Brussel
3	Roger De Wilde
3	Sofie Gabriels
3	Verf2
3	euroadmin
3	Marc De Vlieger
2	Luc Willems
2	MEDRESERVE07
2	Regina Decoster
2	Monique Kohl
2	MEDRESERVE04
2	Portier
2	Bcatron
2	Pierre Hanet
2	Tgabriels
2	Isabelle Torrelle
2	Nicole Ferrari
1	Robert Zwaak
1	Carlos Van Alboom
1	testuser
1	Brigit Brocken
1	Reserve
1	Opleiding
1	Verf

How do I put these results in one? I need not two but one Query. 
Please help me. Thanks

----------


## Kythor

This is the solution:

set dateformat 'dmy' 
select count(distinct c.id)+count(distinct ch.id) as atl, e.name 
from employee e right outer join call c 
on c.req_id = e.id 
right outer join call_hist ch
on ch.req_id = e.id
where c.posted between '01/01/2002' and '30/11/2002' 
group by e.name
order by atl desc

----------


## marleixo

Put the same alias in the coluns of two querys and use an union or union all.
The differences between union and union all that union make a distinct in data and union all no..

----------

